# I'm kinda lost as to where to start



## Emma983 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm a 27 year old single mother, working part-time in childcare and study for my FETAC Level 5 in Childcare and Development, in February i start my Diploma in Child Psychology..
I would love to go over to Canada and work in childcare over there, wheather it would be in creche or Pre-school setting. Start over again and live over there. The thing is im not sure what level qualifications i need for a Visa or if i am able to work and study at the same time on a visa. 
If anyone could point me in the right direction or help me out with what i need to know that would be great, 
Thanks everyone 
Emma


----------



## dirtyghettokid (Nov 2, 2010)

the level 5 fetac is like leaving cert level, which is 2nd level/secondary school level... so i don't think that would be sufficient enough to obtain a job in that field just yet. (all IMO of course)
i think your best bet is to apply as an international student to a canadian college or university (if you want to study that is!) but be prepared as education is quite expensive there!
or you could just wait and apply for the canada 2011 program with usit.ie next year! it would allow you to live and work in canada for a year. get a feel for the place. it's what alot of irish are already doing.


----------

